# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  Burgos logra un proyecto de la UE para el control del agua en tres barrios

## Jonasino

Interesante iniciativa y colaboración: Consiste en el desarrollo de una plataforma de software que recoge los datos de consumo diarios que aportan los contadores y los sensores que se instalarán para medir la calidad



> La Sociedad Aguas de Burgos, en colaboración con Acciona, pondrá en marcha un proyecto piloto para medir durante cuatro años el consumo del agua, su calidad y las posibles fugas de la red en tres zonas de la ciudad con el objetivo de obtener una serie de datos que permitan mejorar el servicio y lograr ahorros en un futuro.
> La iniciativa se enmarca dentro del proyecto Smart Water4 Europe de Acciona Agua, que cuenta con una ayuda del VIIPrograma Marco de Investigación, Desarrollo Tecnológico y Demostración de la Unión Europea. Se da la circunstancia de que se iba a implantar en Cáceres pero al dejar de gestionar Acciona el agua de esta ciudad en favor de Canal de Isabel II se ofreció a Burgos, que aceptó.
> Las zonas elegidas para su desarrollo son Virgen del Manzano, la barriada Yagüe y parte del polígono industrial de Villalonquéjar. Su puesta en marcha supone una inversión de 1,2 millones de euros, de los que la mitad los aporta Acciona y el resto la UE, de modo que a la ciudad no le costará nada.
> La Sociedad Aguas de Burgos únicamente tendrá que cambiar los contadores, unos 1.500, de estas zonas porque la iniciativa requiere de un sistema de lectura a distancia pero era una actuación que ya prevista desde hace años pero que se aplazó.
> Acciona desarrollará una plataforma de software en la que integrará los datos de las lecturas diarias de forma remota de los contadores de los usuarios, el Sistema de Información Geográfica (SIG), la información del telecontrol, un gran número de sensores para monitorizar la calidad del agua y el modelo matemático para predecir el comportamiento del sistema de abastecimiento.
> El objetivo final es desarrollar estrategias de gestión que permitan ahorro de energía y agua a nivel de las redes. El sistema también permite detectar en tiempo real cualquier avería, atasco o fuga y conocer el punto en que se produce, lo que reducirá el tiempo necesario hasta su localización y reparación;conocer en tiempo real la composición del agua, extremando la calidad y contactar con los propios usuarios.


Fuente: http://www.diariodeburgos.es/noticia...agua/3/barrios

----------

